# Du lịch ngoài nước > Khách sạn >  Khách sạn đa phong cách độc đáo tại Trung Quốc - du lịch Trung Quốc

## thietht

"Thượng đế" có thể trải nghiệm cảm giác ở tù hoặc ở trong ký túc xá sinh viên, thậm chí là phòng hộ lý bệnh viện... tại khách sạn độc đáo ở thành phố Hợp Phì, An Huy, Trung Quốc.

Cuộc sống hiện đại khiến con người không ngừng muốn khám phá những cảm giác mới lạ và độc đáo. Thấu hiểu nhu cầu đó, một khách sạn tại thành phố Hợp Phì, tỉnh An Huy, Trung Quốc vừa mới khai trương mô hình "khách sạn cảm xúc" để mang tới cho khách hàng những cảm nhận khác biệt. Mỗi một phòng khách sạn sẽ được bài trí như đúng không gian mà nó mang tên để "thượng đế" cảm thấy thú vị và tăng thêm cảm xúc, hứng thú khi ở trong đó.

Thậm chí, khách sạn còn cung cấp cả những "phụ kiện" như còng tay, roi da, dây thừng... cho những khách hàng "ưa cảm giác mạnh". Gíá cả thuê phòng cũng khá bình dân, với mức giá 128 tệ (khoảng gần 400.000 đồng/đêm).

Dưới đây là hình ảnh những căn phòng độc đáo trong "khách sạn cảm xúc":



Căn phòng mang phong cách nhà tù.



Nếu bạn thích thử cảm giác ở trong phòng hộ lý thì hãy thuê căn phòng này.



Căn phòng ký túc xá dành cho những ai "mong ước kỉ niệm xưa".



Căn phòng lãng mạn cho những đôi tình nhân.



Những tín đồ đam mê hoạt hình sẽ hài lòng với căn phòng này.


(Tổng hợp Didau.org)
Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Hà Nội - Thượng Hải - Tô Châu - Hàng Châu - Bắc Kinh (7 ngày 6 đêm)* - *Ha Noi - Thuong Hai - To Chau - Hang Chau - Bac Kinh (7 ngay 6 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Trung Quốc* - *tour du lich Trung Quoc*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Trung Quốc click vào *du lịch Trung Quốc* - *du lich Trung Quoc*

----------


## thanhvannt90

Hazz Muốn đi du Lịch Trung Quốc quá mà chưa có visa trung quoc đây!

----------


## candy152011

Phòng đúng kiểu trung quốc luôn..Thú vị thật đấy

----------

